# How does one get a industrial maintenance job



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> These are certifications by the way.


Thanks for pointing this out to us dumb electricians. Hopefully the gods will shine down on you with what YOU consider to be above average qualifications. We have NEVER seen such an awe inspiring individual such as yourself. I'm glad that you have made sure that you have a pedestal to set your feet on for us to look up to..


:no::notworthy::laughing::no:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Iv been a commercial electrician and the pay isn't all what I'm worth.. iv been doing it for 3 years and I'm pretty good at what I do. I just got done completing industrial electro maintenance and I'm on to take the PLC course now. These are certifications by the way. Iv been paying for those classes out of pocket to better my education and better my myself in attempt to find a job in the field of electrical. But every where I apply they want 1,2 or 3+ years of experience. How am I supposed to find a job if no one will give me a chance. What's the best way to looks for a industrial maintenance job.


Complete your apprenticeship. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

op how many places have you applied ?


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

The_Modifier said:


> Thanks for pointing this out to us dumb electricians. Hopefully the gods will shine down on you with what YOU consider to be above average qualifications. We have NEVER seen such an awe inspiring individual such as yourself. I'm glad that you have made sure that you have a pedestal to set your feet on for us to look up to..
> 
> 
> :no::notworthy::laughing::no:


Look up too? Dude I was saying they were certications and not any college courses, chill out and stop reading so much into it, I also mentioned iv been paying for it myself because I'm determined to learn and gain the knowledge.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

heavysparky said:


> op how many places have you applied ?


Maybe 5 or 6... iv only looked on indeed jobs but might expand my search


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Look up too? Dude I was saying they were certications and not any college courses, chill out and stop reading so much into it, I also mentioned iv been paying for it myself because I'm determined to learn and gain the knowledge.


whats the cost of these? 

I also I recommend you go to the industrial sub form and check out this thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f146/how-did-you-get-your-start-184338/

I will be starting a similar thread over there. To ask members the best way to get a start


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

heavysparky said:


> whats the cost of these?
> 
> I also I recommend you go to the industrial sub form and check out this thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f146/how-did-you-get-your-start-184338/
> 
> I will be starting a similar thread over there. To ask members the best way to get a start


Thank you, I had to take basic to take industrial and take industrial to take PLC course. It's through a adult training school . BOCES if any one has heard of it. Maybe not but he basic was 450.00, industrial was 800.00 and PLC is 700.00


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Time for a reality check. Employers are looking for value, which translates to paying for experience so that someone immediately generates more revenue than they cost, or low pay so that the learning curve of the new employee doesn't set them back too much until able to generate more revenue than the new employee costs. New employees without experience get it by sucking it up for a while and absorbing experiences to learn how to generate revenue. The common issue is, companies are not charitable organizations, they are revenue generating entities, everyone must contribute in some way or they are tossed aside. 

The point is, don't think of if what someone owes you for having taken some classes, but how you can bring value to an employer in a way that fits their formula. Don't waste time looking at paid ads, employers only pay for ads when they are looking for that immediate revenue return from an experienced candidate. Do some reasearch, find places that fit your idea of what you want to do, then approach them with a plan to get on board to learn what will make you valuable. Just saying "industrial" is too vague. Making soda pop is "industrial", so is crushing rocks or making lumber. 

Are there any systems integrators in your area? There are almost always entry level jobs there. You might be stuffing wire in Panduit for a while, but let them know you are interested in growing once you get that down pat. The reason I bring that up is because SIs are usually going to expose you to many different industries, not just one. Field service work
Is perfect for that and your experience as a commercial electrician can help get you in, but they'll have to trust you, and that takes time.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

JRaef said:


> Time for a reality check. Employers are looking for value, which translates to paying for experience so that someone immediately generates more revenue than they cost, or low pay so that the learning curve of the new employee doesn't set them back too much until able to generate more revenue than the new employee costs. New employees without experience get it by sucking it up for a while and absorbing experiences to learn how to generate revenue. The common issue is, companies are not charitable organizations, they are revenue generating entities, everyone must contribute in some way or they are tossed aside.
> 
> *The point is, don't think of if what someone owes you for having taken some classes, but how you can bring value to an employer in a way that fits their formula. Don't waste time looking at paid ads, employers only pay for ads when they are looking for that immediate revenue return from an experienced candidate.* Do some reasearch, find places that fit your idea of what you want to do, then approach them with a plan to get on board to learn what will make you valuable. Just saying "industrial" is too vague. Making soda pop is "industrial", so is crushing rocks or making lumber. It any systems integrators in your area? There are almost always entry level jobs there. You might be stuffing wire in Panduit for a while, but let them know you are interested in growing once you get that down pat. The reason I bring that up is because SIs are usually going to expose you to many different industries, not just one.


What you just said there needs to be told to every graduating high school and college kid....

You aren't worth anything until you are worth something..... :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Reality.....? *


Most industry hires_ failed _apprentices for maintenance , because they can get them cheap, and they know just enough to stay out of trouble.


The only time they'll call the real deal in, is when the 'eff up, or can't figure it out. Typically, if one gets the '_nobody knows nuthin_' greeting, it's due to these characters not wanting to own up.


The quickest way in most joints ,is revealing how well one can _bandaid _anything, the quickest way out the door being to suggest management budget _preventative_ measures


The quickest way for any real credentialed visitations to _end_, would be to_ reveal_ to the AHJ the mess created and/or life safety no-no's maintenance _avoids_ addressing

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Iv been a commercial electrician and the pay isn't all what I'm worth.. iv been doing it for 3 years and I'm pretty good at what I do. I just got done completing industrial electro maintenance and I'm on to take the PLC course now. These are certifications by the way. Iv been paying for those classes out of pocket to better my education and better my myself in attempt to find a job in the field of electrical. But every where I apply they want 1,2 or 3+ years of experience. How am I supposed to find a job if no one will give me a chance. What's the best way to looks for a industrial maintenance job.


You say "iv been doing it for 3 years" does that mean you have been in the trade a total of 3 years as an apprentice or you were hired on as an electrician?

In the real world a third year apprentice is still wet behind the ears and not really worth all that much.

Have you ever tried to get into an IBEW Union? 

Union training far out weighs non union training most of the time, not to mention the pay and benefits are better.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting paid what you are worth. That's a topic all onto itself. Convincing others of your worth that's another story. Finding an industrial job is as easy as applying to one and getting hired. For the "breakthrough" company around here it's a three shift grain elevator on the Mississippi River. It pays crap but they go through people with just enough experience to get the job. From there you parlay that "experience" into a better job. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> Iv been a commercial electrician and the pay isn't all what I'm worth..


To go in house anywhere I have found would require a cut in hourly pay and benefits for me. I talked to a journeyman machine repair friend. He told me what Boeing offered him in Washington state. The money was good, but not as good as a JW here in the Midwest.

Maybe you are a prodigy, but with only three years of commercial experience, I think you would be lost when confronted with even moderate troubleshooting. I don't mean to be rude, but I think you haven't much idea what industrial work is like. Hey, if you can do it that's great. Good luck.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> Most industry hires failed apprentices for maintenance , because they can get them cheap, and they know just enough to stay out of trouble.


True enough that sometimes they hire the flops. Usually because they won't pay enough to attract the better guys. I run into ******* shade tree mechanics ALL the time.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Ind. Maintenance Electricians and mechanics do not make one dime for the company.
That is according to the company.
The only reason you are there and get paid is because when something breaks, they want it fixed.
But don't be fooled that you are making your employer any money. In fact whenever you work on something, the company is losing money. 

I have heard that we are basically a necessary evil. We make zero money for them and when something breaks they lose even more money.
But they need us. For the eventual breakdown and lost production.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Corysan said:


> To go in house anywhere I have found would require a cut in hourly pay and benefits for me. I talked to a journeyman machine repair friend. He told me what Boeing offered him in Washington state. The money was good, but not as good as a JW here in the Midwest.
> 
> Maybe you are a prodigy, but with only three years of commercial experience, I think you would be lost when confronted with even moderate troubleshooting. I don't mean to be rude, but I think you haven't much idea what industrial work is like. Hey, if you can do it that's great. Good luck.


Yea I'm not taking anything personal. You don't know me but i have a pretty basic understanding of relays.contactors 3 phase motors , soleniods. Iv learned how to read a ladder diagram, iv taken multiple tests on symbols. My final exams consisted of wiring up a 24 rung trainer that controls a drill. We had to wire the whole thing up from the relays, overload relays to the switches , I mean I can go on, I have a basic idea of what the job consists of, I feel like I would make that next step forward working somewhere hands on in the real world. That final exam also consisted of troubleshooting , am I saying I'm a genius at this? By no means. I just think if I got hired to do this type of work I would learn and pay attention. I scored a 92... very proud actually but I really do thank all of the advise . Everyone has to start somewhere right?


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

> Everyone has to start somewhere right?


True. I think you would have done better here if you had approached it differently. I haven't been here long, but the knowledge pool hear is both broad and deep. There is a great deal of experience behind the veil on this forum. When I said that I don't think you understand what industrial electrical work is about, give me a little credit too. I took plenty of classes, and with "troubleshooting" too. Not really the real world, though. I don't doubt that you are motivated, and that IS half of what it takes to succeed. You might think you would like a career in industrial electricity and that is a good thing. When you say you have been in commercial work for all of three years and you're pretty good at it, it makes me chuckle. If you pursue electrical work as a career, I can see possibly two things happening. You will look back and shake your head at what you said or you will become impossible for others to work with. Either way you will probably attain a fair level of skill because of your motivation. Just remember that most people that stay employed long term have enough sense to keep themselves grounded.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Easiest way I've seen to get hired on as a maintenance electrician at a mill or plant is to get in as a contractor, learn the facility and gain experience. When one of their guys leaves, apply for the job. Added bonus is that you will see if it's something that you really want to do. I know lots of guys (my self included) that got hired on with at a plant or mill and found out that it doesn't take long for boredom to set in.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Iv been a commercial electrician and the pay isn't all what I'm worth.. iv been doing it for 3 years and I'm pretty good at what I do. I just got done completing industrial electro maintenance and I'm on to take the PLC course now. These are certifications by the way. Iv been paying for those classes out of pocket to better my education and better my myself in attempt to find a job in the field of electrical. But every where I apply they want 1,2 or 3+ years of experience. How am I supposed to find a job if no one will give me a chance. What's the best way to looks for a industrial maintenance job.


If you want to come to Nebraska I will give you $15 an hour. Which is pretty nice. I only offered Hax $10.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You say "iv been doing it for 3 years" does that mean you have been in the trade a total of 3 years as an apprentice or you were hired on as an electrician?
> 
> *In the real world a third year apprentice is still wet behind the ears and not really worth all that much.*
> 
> ...


I remember years ago as a new Jman trying to find jobs, everything said "10 Years Experience Require". 

I hated that, what the hell did they know anyway.....

Now as a business owner, I know exactly what they know, you need to learn the ropes, and a well rounded Jman takes even longer than the 8000 hours. There is just way to much to learn and absorb.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I remember years ago as a new Jman trying to find jobs, everything said "10 Years Experience Require".
> 
> I hated that, what the hell did they know anyway.....
> 
> Now as a business owner, I know exactly what they know, you need to learn the ropes, and a well rounded Jman takes even longer than the 8000 hours. There is just way to much to learn and absorb.


Exactly what I was thinking. 

You notice he never answered...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> You notice he never answered...


The things I still don't know.... This forum and the knowledge of the guys here simply humbles you and puts you in your place. 

Two things happen; 1) You hate that and leave. 2) You accept that you don't know it all but have the drive and desire to learn as much as you can.

(Okay... there is a 3rd.... You really enjoy bugging the Sheit out of people too!)

It is the same with workers and business owners.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> The things I still don't know.... This forum and the knowledge of the guys here simply humbles you and puts you in your place.
> 
> Two things happen; 1) You hate that and leave. 2) You accept that you don't know it all but have the drive and desire to learn as much as you can.
> 
> ...


LOL, I enjoy this aspect myself especially in Controversial talk.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Switched said:


> I remember years ago as a new Jman trying to find jobs, everything said "10 Years Experience Require".
> 
> I hated that, what the hell did they know anyway.....
> 
> Now as a business owner, I know exactly what they know, you need to learn the ropes, and *a well rounded Jman takes even longer than the 8000 hours. There is just way to much to learn and absorb.*


Very well said!


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Ind. Maintenance Electricians and mechanics do not make one dime for the company.
> That is according to the company.
> The only reason you are there and get paid is because when something breaks, they want it fixed.
> But don't be fooled that you are making your employer any money. In fact whenever you work on something, the company is losing money.
> ...


This is true for a lot of companies. At my last job, I was fortunate to spend a year with a maintenance director that believed maintenance could be value-added and did his best to convince the rest of the directors and CEO that it was. Sadly, it tends to be older guys in this area (50+) and they just can't see subscribing to this philosophy. One example: due to a product wash having 50F water, when it was supposed to be 160+ and sanitize the product we had to perform extra testing and spent an extra $200 grand in testing for that 1/2 day of production. We could have lost half a million in production if we were forced to throw out that product because the tests yielded undesirable results. When approached with that problem I spent about $1200 in parts AND labor to prevent this from happening and put in a monitor and alarm system that would provide early warning audiovisual alarms and stop the process at a certain set point. I was suggesting we do this before but it wasn't a priority until it was. This is an example of something value added that would have at minimum saved the company $198,800.

In order to get a job in the field you want, you may just have to suck it up and be a maintenance mechanic for a while. It is unlikely you will be put into a spot where you are just a PLC and instrumentation guy as most places don't trust their people for this job, especially with no experience. Those certs are great, but the potential for damage is very high if you don't know what you are doing. Therefore you have to prove yourself. This is generally done by doing any task you are given and doing it well until they trust you enough to work on these systems.

The growing trend is also to have maintenance personnel do all jobs, including PLC work from time to time. You are just going to have to apply and local plants and convince HR and then a maintenance manager of your potential value in the interview (likely by sharing your career prospects during the interview with some confidence). Good luck and just know that there is nothing wrong with having a goal to work towards, but you need to rephrase it as the way you put it sounds a bit cocky. Try something like "I want to achieve a higher level of skill and ability." You want to express the idea that you want to achieve your goals without putting others down.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

nice post sparkiez. Being a maintenance mechanic sucks. The experience is great thou, if one wants to further their carrer


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Switched said:


> I remember years ago as a new Jman trying to find jobs, everything said "10 Years Experience Require".
> 
> I hated that, what the hell did they know anyway.....
> 
> Now as a business owner, I know exactly what they know, you need to learn the ropes,* and a well rounded Jman takes even longer than the 8000 hours.* There is just way to much to learn and absorb.


I love this.
That was my experience. 3.5 years of mostly monkey work and .5 years given actually responsibility and education, then POOF! Ticket.. I once worked with a jman who put it best:
"The way I see it, you can't learn it all in 4 years. Your ticket just qualifies you to get your hands on everything to start the real learning."

Also, I have seen alot of entitlement (in my city at least). Many many guys (and gals) figure that the day after passing their IP they suddenly do not need to work as much and should be given a ton of money regardless of quality of work. Construction slowed wayyyy down here and hundreds if not thousands of tradesmen are laid off. I've talked to guys I went to school with and they flat out stated that they wouldn't accept a job at a pay cut or would even quit if their wages were cut. Entitlement, and only a few months into having their ticket.


----------

